# 4-5 Day Crewed Caribbean Charter



## wuffiesails (Jul 15, 2012)

All -

I was hoping for referrals for a short-term (4-5 days) crewed Caribbean charter. Because of the limited timeframe, I'd like to start from locations that offer direct flights (e.g., St. Thomas, San Juan, St. Martin). This would be for my wife and I this winter. We're experienced sailors but would appreciate a crewed charter for provisions, cooking and local knowledge. We've spent a fair amount of time in the USVI and BVI and would therefore put those chains at the bottom of our list. Your thoughts on charter companies, captains or brokers would be greatly appreciated. 

Many thanks,

Wuffie


----------



## -OvO- (Dec 31, 2011)

Direct flights from where? (that is, there are lots more direct flights from MIA than anywhere else)


----------



## wuffiesails (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry about that. Chicago.


----------



## wuffiesails (Jul 15, 2012)

Any thoughts?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Try Dream Charters in Guadeloupe. Stops at Iles des Saintes and Marie Gallante. Alternatively Pointe-a-Pitre, Dominica, Iles des Saintes, and return but it might be a bit of push and Dominica is worth a couple of days


----------



## wuffiesails (Jul 15, 2012)

Many thanks Hudsonian. I'll check that out.


----------



## tridave (Dec 15, 2011)

i have a great idea for you for the 4-5 day charter. email me at [email protected]


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Sunsail and Moorings in St Martin has crewed charters as does ... Damn cant think of the name....

St Martin is a great place to start, do st Barts, Barbuda and English Harbour in Antigua and overnight sail back to St Martin. Great 4/5 day trip.


----------



## trav365plus (Dec 16, 2013)

See if this works for you- Mediterranean Sailing in... Croatia, Greece, Italy, Spain, Turkey - Sailing Europe


----------

